# cheap Arborist supplies?



## monkeytrimmer (Nov 14, 2010)

Just wondering where people get arborist supplies from? I'm in Ontario Canada.

I usually go to Sherrilltree in Brampton, but there prices are outrageous! When gas prices first went to $1.20 a liter here 3 years ago the prices skyrocketed and never came back down.

I bought a tree climbing belt for roughly $300 CDN (sequoia) before the gas hike. Now it costs i think $450-$500 CDN. What changed????

If anyone knows where i can get basic tree climbing gear in Ontario or just south of the border, that would be great.

climbing ropes with a certified eye splice, rigging ropes, lanyards, bags, etc.

p.s. they wanted around $170 - $200 for a 2 in 1 3 braid lanyard. wow.

thanks for your help guys


----------

